# Nachteile von Typo3?



## su09 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
im Rahmen einer FH-Arbeit brauche ich Eure Hilfe.

Und zwar hab ich nun schon einiges über Typo3 gelesen (kenne das Programm aber weiter nicht). Ich bräuchte nun von praktischen Anwendern ein paar Info´s was nicht so gut an Typo3 ist, was nicht so funktioniert... einfach ein paar Nachteile (Vorteile weiß ich nun schon genug   

Das wäre nett!

Außerdem möchte ich wissen:
Typo3 hat ja kein DMS. Ist es irgendwie möglich, dass man Typo3 erweitert und man auch DMS hat? Wenn ja wie?  

Vielen Dank
Susan


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

folgende Nachteile sind sehr subjektiv:
- relativ hohe Lernkurve (schwerer einstieg)

- relativ hohe Hostinganforderungen, die man bei den meisten "LowCost" Massenhostern nicht ohne weiteres bekommt (also nicht in den günstigen Tarifen)

- Von Haus aus ist es nicht möglich den Content statisch zu publishen (was weniger Serverlast und höhere Geschwindigkeit zur folge hätte)

- Typo bieten von Haus aus keine einfache Möglichkleit das System auf Staging-/ Productionserver aufzuteilen

soo.... mehr fällt mir schon nicht mehr ein...

zum DMS... Ich geh recht in der Annahmen dass DMS = Dokumentenmanagement ist, oder? Wenn ja, es gibt einige plugins die sich daran versuchen. Ich weis aber nicht, wie umfangreich diese sind und wie weit in der Entwicklung.


ciao
Andreas


----------



## su09 (11. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Hilfe.
Und Ja, mit DMS meine ich Dokumentenmanagement.

LG Susan


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Juli 2005)

Ergänzung: In Typo3 3.8 sollte es nun auch möglich sein die inhalte statisch zu publizieren... war mir jetzt auch neu - soll aber gehen... Mein dritter Punkt fällt also weg.

ciao 
Andreas


----------

